
The Five Biggest Threats To Human Existence - ghosh
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/five-biggest-threats-human-existence?src=SOC&dom=tw
======
lutusp
Let me guess -- they'll list five issues, each to a greater or lesser degree
derived from the world overpopulation problem, but won't mention
overpopulation as a problem in and of itself.

(pause to read the article) ....

Yep. As expected. "We have met the enemy and he is us." \-- Pogo.

~~~
ionised
I didn't draw that conclusion from the article.

~~~
lutusp
You mean, that population is the real problem? I didn't either, which is why I
mentioned it. There's a tendency to treat the population problem as an
elephant in a room that no one can see, on the ground that it makes so many
people uncomfortable.

